

Ireland set to vote Yes to same-sex marriage - snowy
http://www.rte.ie/news/vote2015/2015/0523/703205-referendum-byelection/

======
Macha
Existing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9592607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9592607)

